# set up active directory in windows 7 professional



## comonforall (Jan 28, 2011)

Hi,

I want to set up active directory in windows 7 professional for around 20 users.

I'm not sure hot to start with. This is first time I'm going to use AD.

But I understand I may have to install an additional components to use AD in windows 7. But not sure where and what to download.


----------



## richnrockville (Apr 3, 2012)

Comonforall, I don't believe that you can install AD on windows 7 pro. What you can do is to add users and give them different priv's but the functions of AD are only for Servers. At least to the best of my knowledge. A Windows 7 pro machine can have lots of users with different priv's but without a domain controller, AD is not possible to be setup. 

Rich


----------



## Cervantes100 (Mar 28, 2012)

You will need:

Remote Server Administration Tools for Windows 7 with Service Pack 1 (SP1)


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

To have an Active Directory domain you must have a domain controller and that can only be installed on a server OS, such as Server 2008 or Server 2012. Windows 7 cannot be a domain controller. Also understand that the home editions of Windows operating systems cannot be members of a domain.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Moved to the Microsoft server forum since this subject is about windows 7 intergration with AD


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

Cervantes100 said:


> You will need:
> 
> Remote Server Administration Tools for Windows 7 with Service Pack 1 (SP1)


This utility is used to administer servers running a server OS from windows a windows 7 workstation.

The short version is that you'll need to have a server OS installed on a computer and then "promote" it using DCPROMO command. Once that's been done, you'll need to "join" the windows 7 Pro or Ultimate workstations to the domain. Once that's been done, then you can start to administer things from the server via group policy. If some or all of this makes no sense, then you may want to read up on it a bit before going down this path.


----------



## Cervantes100 (Mar 28, 2012)

I know that. That's why it say remote server.


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

Cervantes100 said:


> I know that. That's why it say remote server.


OK, perhaps I didn't understand your reply then. It appears the OP was hoping to use Windows 7 to provide AD services to the computers on his network and your reply referenced a utility to administer remote servers. Just hoping to avoid confusing the OP since it would appear he/she is a novice at servers and AD.


----------



## comonforall (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks to every one.

@djaburg you are correct. Otherwise, I would have misunderstood about the utility. So overall, I understand I must change OS to windows 2008 server if I want to use AD service.

And as per Lmiller, I understand all the user computers must have OS windows 7 professional, enterprise or ultimate installed. Home and basic editions of windows 7 cannot be a part of domain group. Correct me if I'm wrong.

And may I know what ADLDS is. is it something an alternative for AD for windows 7?


----------



## richnrockville (Apr 3, 2012)

FWIW:
"ADLDS:
Applies To: Windows Server 2008, Windows Server 2012
By using the Windows Server® 2008 Active Directory® Lightweight Directory Services (AD LDS) role, formerly known as Active Directory Application Mode (ADAM), you can provide directory services for directory-enabled applications without incurring the overhead of domains and forests and the requirements of a single schema throughout a forest."


----------

